# A little bitter!



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I know this might sound petty but I am still irked that because I stated my opinion on FBO they kicked me off. Since I can't login on there anymore I figured this was my best option.
I would like to start a running thread asking all people who would like to see cootkiller back on FBO to just sign in and say 'I'. :withstupid:

I have noticed that since I have been kicked off, their number of topic hits has gone down a little. :wink:

cootkiller

p.s. Please don't take this too seriously, I am just trying to have a little fun here.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Cootkiller...Cootkiller...uhh, I'm not seeing it sir...Oh wait! Here it is....under "BANNED FOR LIFE."

It was always fun to watch you go up against everyone, including me once. Stick with the grassroots, stay here.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Just stick around here! You aren't missing much on that site. Just a bunch of puppet, Al Linder, Jackie Bushman, wanna-bes!! uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Join the club. I was banned 2 years ago when I stated my opinion on outfitter restriction. It was probably for the best though, I may not have started Nodak Outdoors otherwise.


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Join the club! I think I may have been the first ever kicked off that website. ooops


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I found that place first but thought it was a little slow and then I found the NoDak Outdoors and have been hooked ever since. Have not been to the FBO in months, infact I deleted it from my favorites. Just seems too commercial for me. I got bored just looking at their home page.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I do go there during hunting season.They have pretty good spring snow goose reports.Otherwise I don't participate in any forums like here.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I like the nodakoutdoors site, but I think that FBO has alot more fishing reports. You can't tell me that the members of this site aren't out fishing.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I can thank them because its the place I met Dick Monson who directed me to this site, try not to hold it against Dick!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm loved & reveered on both sites

"No one cares how much you know until they know how much you care"

:roll: :wink: :withstupid:


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

Holmsvc

I agree that there are alot more fishing reports on that site but that is the only thing I enjoy on that site.  Its just nice to see how others are doing during the winter in different parts of the state.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I vote to let you back. :withstupid: It's the colorfull ones like you and Fetch, Bobm, Fireball and the like that keep us quite, reserved ones coming back.
Did Al ever pony up for the drinks I told him to buy for the new couple. If not he still has my $20.
I wish Headhunter and Doublea would post more here. They both have a wealth of knowledge. :beer: 
There are a lot of youngons on this site. Us old codgers are out numbered
Remember "OLD AGE AND TREACHERY WILL OVERCOME YOUTH AND SKILL EVER TIME" oke: 
That should keep the fire fueled :toofunny:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

FBO = Fishing Buddy Outdoors?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah or..................... Guidebuddy


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I thought youth and perserverence wins over age and tenacity. I only believe that because I associate myself with youth however as time progresses I may change.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Never typed in FBO probably never will. How they attract all you guys if its a fishing site?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Blake Its not just a fishing site its really a bunch of pretty nice people just like here. They have one forum section about vehicles that is interesting. I would like to see something similar here. I haven't seen anybody fantasizing about JT on there though........ :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I really liked the "old" FBO - the blue site - it was just a bunch of guys and an average joe webmaster. There were fishing reports, no censorship (except blatant cussing) and lots of banter. Kinda like here but not as many forums. I thought the new fishing buddy would be much better, you know new and improved...but new isn't necessary improved. I think it got a bit commercial too.

I still drop in and post regularily, but not nearly as much as here.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

It just never was the same without ..... Heavy :lol:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Easssy Bob...

Your from GA :sniper:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow Fetch, I forgot about 'ol Heavy. What ever happened to him?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Blake you ever watch deliverance :lol:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Coot Killer Dont go back to guidingbuddy we like you here.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Here Piggy Piggy Piggy :rollin: I just like the name "COOTKILLER" probably the best shot I ever made was on a "COOT"!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You got a pretty mouth!!!! :lol: :lol:

Hey NJS, we've got the most "average joe" webmaster you could ask for


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Hey coot, just stick around with the rest of us misfits toys, not made for the good little girls and boys. Name the Christmas classic that comes from.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Rudolf?


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Zogman, :rollin: Yeh, ASSUME you aren't serious about "wealth of knowledge"......LOL. Guess I'll never know for sure how to take that one!!!! 
I'd let you back on Coot. Shouldn't it be illegal to "ban" someone from a public forum? I'll buy this round, later.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I still check in with FBO. They do have a lot more postings on fishing and I am sure there are a few here that fish.

Cootkiller, if you really want back on, here is another I for you.

As for banning people, I think that should be a last resort and for people who abuse the site and post a bunch of crap, not for people who have a differing opinion. But these are not public sites, if Chris wants to ban someone, the site is his to do what he wants.

HH, I appreciate your "wealth of knowledge", we will have to get together and share the wealth when you get back to the state. :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I thought I heard Heavy was living up on the Hill where tsodak lives ??? :idiot: :gag:


----------



## fireball (Oct 3, 2003)

Stevepike is the winner of todays trivia question. Being the winner, he gets to drink from any open public water fountain for the rest of his life, along with the occasional watercooler in public buildings. Thanks for playing steve and we look forward to your participation in the future. Guess what I learned last night doing my taxes on turbotax. That 800 bucks I got back for having two children, actually wasn't any type of tax relief, it was just an advance towards this yrs child tax credit, you get to pay it back in your taxes if you recieved it this last summer. Dang, that is what I get for not paying attention. I have never had to pay into year ending taxes in my entire life, until this yr.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

WOW I won something. Public Drinking fountains in the winter in ND are so cool too. The yellows and greens are so pretty.

The child tax credit advance is just like the one we got about 4 years ago too. That one had a lower cap tho which is probably why you didn't have to pay in then.

I was glad to get the advance last year, that way it went to "needed" stuff like fishing trips and early canada goose hunting instead of the winter/spring and going to the house. Too bad they don't do them in October/November when I really need the money. :wink:

When is Chris going to start working on the exemptions? Saturday?? :beer:


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

StevePike, Hey, that sounds good to me. I swear the beer back home taste better too. Got 2 inches of snow (for a total of 4 all winter) this morning. I almost had to get out the push broom and go after the sidewalk.......But then it melted. Steve, hows your sidewalk :lol:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

> Steve, hows your sidewalk


Great, it faces south. Also my one neighbor frequently comes over with his snowblower and does the driveway and the sidewalk. Never wants or asks for something but I gave him a pork roast and Gift Certificate to Jacks to try to show my thanks. I live in a neighborhood where everyone hunts and/or fishes. I have great neighbors and attribute it to being in ND. So yeah, my sidewalk is just great. :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Coot you ol' blind sided unedumecated ******* from upt nOrt, I was jus' a sittn hear thinin that us'ens showld stik 'round here cuz itz allott mer fun than that there udder place was...

Besides, I got chastized my own damn self and got 'edited' more'n once over there. Stay here and pull up a chair to the fire and stretch out your hole in the big toe socked feet to the fire and tell us another one... :beer:


----------

